# What are you listening to ?



## synthpunk (Feb 9, 2016)

Roxy Music Box Set.

Frank Zappa Box Set.

Massive Attack Ritual Spirit EP.

Mr Robot Soundtrack.

Gorillaz Demon Days Deluxe Version.

Aphex Twin (user48736353001).

Autechre Amber.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Feb 10, 2016)

Laleh
Lenka 
Burlap To Cashmere
Person Of Interest score
Divergent Score


----------



## Vin (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 21, 2016)

Black Star - David Bowie
Never Mind The Bullocks - Sex Pistols
My own music


----------



## SterlingArcher (Feb 21, 2016)

Massive Attack - Ritual Spirit, Mezzanine
Deadpool - Junkie XL
Muse - most of the later albums
Europe - The Final Countdown (just the song, not the album)


----------



## Lannister (Feb 25, 2016)

Outside of the hits that people know (it's my life etc) Talk Talk were an incredibly innovative band.


----------



## Vin (Feb 27, 2016)

Laughing Stock is one of my top 3 albums of all time, sublime.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 27, 2016)

Currently listening to _A Case for Paul Temple_ and_ Black Star _by David Bowie.


----------



## Guffy (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## SterlingArcher (Mar 10, 2016)

Currently running through Hans's magnum opus in preparation for Dawn Of Justice.


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 10, 2016)

Daft Punk - Discovery
Royal Blood - Figure it out
Les Claypool - Thela hun ginjeet
Jerry Goldsmith - Basic Instinct

The Orwells - The righteous one
There are very few rock bands left that I really enjoy listening to, this is one of them.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 11, 2016)

Hard to believe but I often go to the very first videos ever made for ideas.
Even bought the Ed Sullivan DVDs with the Beatles, Turtles, Doors, Nancy Sinatra, etc.
What a babe too....

Especially like the part where they start swinging and shaking...


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's a rather impressive use of virtual instruments.
If you are a patient person the middle interludes have impressive pads.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Hard to believe but I often go to the very first videos ever made for ideas.
> Even bought the Ed Sullivan DVDs with the Beatles, Turtles, Doors, Nancy Sinatra, etc.
> What a babe too....
> 
> Especially like the part where they start swinging and shaking...




One of my favourites. No shit! haha!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 11, 2016)

I think I lived the life before.
Nothing turns me on more than a clothed sexy woman.
Bikinis are OK, but I was in kindergarten at the height of Vietnam and the real revolution.
Mini skirts, Bell Bottom jeans, etc.

Loved watching my mom dance to the Beatles on her AM Transistor radio...
So Raquel Welch, Nancy Sinatra and Sophia Loren were my Marilyn Monroes....


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 11, 2016)

Everything George Martin has touched... The Goons, Peter Sellers, Beatles, Gerry & The Pacemakers, Wings, Mahavisnu Orchestra, Jeff Beck, America, Jimmy Webb, Little River Band, Cheap Trick, Cirque Love w/ Giles Martin, etc.

Brian Eno Neroli

Port-Royal Alma .M Arovane AMX Remix

Santigold .99

Cliff Martinez The Knick

Harry Gregson Williams The Martian

Danile Pemberton Steve Jobs


----------



## Vin (Mar 16, 2016)

Might be my favorite composer.


----------



## Suganthan (Mar 17, 2016)

Vin said:


>





heard this one?


----------



## SterlingArcher (Mar 18, 2016)

Batman V Superman: Dawn Of Justice. Pre-ordered the deluxe edition from Amazon a few months ago. 

You know all of the music albums I've bought online for the past few years has been digital. Pretty much all from Qobuz in Hi-Res with a few albums from iTunes. Sure it's convenient and Qobuz is nice in when you buy the Hi-Res you can download 16/44.1 as well. But it wasn't until Batman that I realized just how I much I missed CDs. That tactile feel of holding it in your hands and neatly, or not so neatly ripping off the wrapper. Reading the booklet and looking at the artwork on the CD and knowing that, unless you store them next to a powerful magnet, that they will last for a few years. Found an old box set of Simon Rattle's Beethoven Symphony cycle I bought ten years ago. Still rips fine.

Personally I'm going back to CDs.


----------



## SterlingArcher (Mar 18, 2016)

Vin said:


> Might be my favorite composer.




I tried to get into his work when I heard 'Pruit Igoe' and 'Prophecies' which was used in the Watchmen movie. So far the only album of his I listen to regularly is 'Solo Piano'. Most of the music I tried to listen to was quite dense. Haven't listened to much since except for 'Koyaanisqatsi'.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Mar 19, 2016)

Cannot get enough of this mix at the minute. Paul Oakenfold - 1999 Gatecrasher


ahh takes me back - that was a golden era for trance music and the uplifting progression!

Another classic from that time..


Barenboim: Beethoven - Pathetique


This is a really great recording and performance of the 3rd brandenburg - rich, ambient and with a fat bottom end


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 20, 2016)

Joe Bonamassa at Red Rock Amphitheatre, Colorado.


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 20, 2016)

Tedeschi Trucks new record
Matt Schofield Ear To The Ground (best blues guitar player since we lost Stevie)
John Cleary new record, Moonburn (always)
Bonnie Raitt's new record
Desplat's greatest hits
Reviewing Sly Stone, deepest funk there ever was
Koyaanisqatsi
Stephanie Miller show podcasts


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 21, 2016)

A Winged Victory For the Sullen Atmos


 Dustin O'Halloran - Lumiere 


Brian Eno Neroli


Library Tapes Escapism



Sterling, I know what your saying, but between my old vinyl rig and my music server with a good converter (HRT), and a ipod I am happy these days.


----------



## SterlingArcher (Mar 21, 2016)

Found this in an old Family Guy episode. Then played pretty much on repeat the last few days. You can leave your friends behind.


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 23, 2016)

Chris Jones, just great:

Grazie Ennio!

...and Articulate announcements of course!

also kiko:


----------



## Lannister (Mar 26, 2016)

aesthete said:


> A Winged Victory For the Sullen Atmos




Well that and the rest of the Album is awesome! so thanks for posting!


----------



## SterlingArcher (Apr 5, 2016)

At the moment it's Antonio Pappano's recording of Verdi's Aida. Heard a lot about it and since it recently won an award I thought I might see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## ghostnote (Apr 25, 2016)

Yoko Kanno, I'm smitten...


----------



## ghostnote (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## timprebble (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## SXJohn (May 3, 2016)

Bach. BWV32. Arleen Auger with Rilling.


----------



## Vin (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Baron Greuner (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Hannes (May 12, 2016)

I recently found this recording of a live concert of Avishai Cohen (bassist) w/ l’Orchestre national d’Île-de-France. I used to listen to his trio a lot, and it's very nice to hear his music played by an orchestra.
It's an interesting mix with elements of jazz, classical and eastern music...

http://www.arte.tv/arte_vp/index.php?json_url=http%3A%2F%2Fconcert.arte.tv%2Ffr%2Fplayer%2F54426&lang=fr_FR&config=arte_concert&rendering_place=http%3A%2F%2Fconcert.arte.tv%2Ffr%2Favishai-cohen-symphonique-la-philharmonie-de-paris&share=1


----------



## SterlingArcher (May 13, 2016)

Listening to a couple of sequels. Jean-Michel Jarre's Electronica 2 and John Carpenter's Lost Themes 2 Didn't know John Carpenter had ever released a few albums recently. Always loved his film scores.


----------



## ghostnote (May 26, 2016)




----------



## ghostnote (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Hannes (May 26, 2016)

Oh cool, a Progressive Metal fan 
I don't really like Dream Theater's new stuff though, for me it feels like their music got very uninspiring since Mike Portnoy left, which is a bit sad for me, because I loved all their music (especially ToT, Octavarium and of course SFAM).

Do you know Haken? I discovered them through Amazon, and instantly fell in love with them!


----------



## ghostnote (May 26, 2016)

Tastenklopfer said:


> Do you know Haken? I discovered them through Amazon, and instantly fell in love with them!



Haken defienetely sounds interesting, I'll have check the rest of their stuff out! DT is still great, but you're right, I too really miss the quality they delivered with Awake or Images and Words.

To me it's not necessarily about metal or progressive. I just like melodic writing, something that sticks. I get the feeling that many other bands just try to fit in a genre or cliche, they seem to forget the point.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 9, 2016)

Shostakovich Piano Concerto's and Jazz Album





Stevie Wonder Music Of My Mind



John Carpenter Lost Themes II


----------



## Tatu (Jun 13, 2016)

I'd like to give this one a listen:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1834664/Random/What%20is%20this_.wav

But I don't know who's the artist, I just sketched the opening of the piece from my memory with Notion Mobile.
Falls under the category of "Epic Music".
Help.


----------



## ghostnote (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Vin (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Jul 9, 2016)

Miles Davis Someday My Prince Will Come



Miles Davis Miles Ahead +19



Lee Morgan Search For The New Land


----------



## doctornine (Jul 13, 2016)

New albums from DJ Shadow, Beyond The Wizards Sleeve, Lola Colt.


----------



## SterlingArcher (Jul 13, 2016)

Revisiting Hans's Hannibal score. Rewatched the movie a couple of days ago. Still a damn good film imho.


----------



## roknardin (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyone into this?


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 16, 2016)

underrated



Friedmans back, loved his work on tornado of souls


----------



## Vin (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## URL (Oct 17, 2016)

Mike Oldfield Distant Earth/TB2
John Powel HTTYD2
Hans Zimmer KFP3
SIA
Kent


----------



## Vin (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## LamaRose (Oct 20, 2016)

Before it was castrated into a MaDonna hit:


Best songwriters/band you've never heard of:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFE48EED3519254BE


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 22, 2016)

Some folks like their morning caffeine dregs to wake up to... I prefer my dixie dregs...


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2016)

Lama, I miss T Lavitz.


----------



## Vin (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 16, 2016)

Hoping this will cure my migraine.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Niah2 (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2016)

This one always blows me away


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 8, 2016)

Got the album in the car and listen to this track from the album all the time.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 16, 2017)

Something off the beaten track. Stumbled on this in my music collection tonight. Haven't listened to it in a few years. Loosely described as easy listening avant garde/musique concrete. He studied under Messiaen, Stockhausen and Pierre Schaeffer. If you are familiar with GRM Tools, he was a founding member of GRM, for what it is worth.

I have fast forwarded to the second section where the signature bit of the piece is with some really interesting meditative sound collage. Composer: François Bayle. Piece: _Tremblement de terre très doux_ (1978) which is part of a larger group of works entitled _Erosphere. 
_


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 16, 2017)

Just a fyi we have a dedicated sub forum now for this here:
https://vi-control.net/community/forums/whats-on-your-playlist-right-now.134/

Please feel free to join in.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## TheNorseman (Dec 27, 2017)

I've been listening to a lot of chillstep playlists lately. Stuff like this:


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 27, 2021)

This is bloody brilliant... no matter how many times I listen to it (I was lucky enough to attend a live performance as well).


----------

